# Tivo for existing customer?



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

Does anyone have any idea how an existing customer could go about getting DTV to send them a Tivo receiver? Any info would be of assistance. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Best deal I know of is directly through Directv. From Tivocommunity:

DIRECTV DVR with TiVo for $159, plus $24.95 shipping and handling. The dual tuner installation is included.

FOR EXISTING DIRECTV CUSTOMERS ONLY
New DVR Friends and Family Offer

Do you know any DIRECTV customers who are interested in the new DIRECTV DVR with TiVo? Then take advantage of the newest Friends and Family offer.

Applicable to existing DIRECTV customers only, the offer provides a DIRECTV DVR with TiVo for $159, plus $24.95 shipping and handling. The dual tuner installation is included.

Three thousand new DIRECTV DVR with TiVo units have been allocated for this test program, which is only available online through purchases made at the DIRECTV.com Web site. This offer will expire June 30, 2003, or when all 3,000 units have been sold. Remember, this program is valid for existing DIRECTV customers only.

All orders need to be placed at http://www.directv.com using the special DVR Friends and Family offer code "FFDVR."

DVR Friends and Family offer code "FFDVR." DVR Friends and Family offer code "FFDVR."


----------



## gator2 (Jun 7, 2003)

Jtater said:


> Does anyone have any idea how an existing customer could go about getting DTV to send them a Tivo receiver? Any info would be of assistance. Thanks in advance for your replies.


I just returned to Directv!! I was one of the original Directv customers but switched to Dish Network 2 years ago. I called Directv last week and asked for the 'cancellation team'. Their original offer was for new Hughes Direct Tivo Series 2 and a standard receiver for my girls bedroom for $199.00 plus $49.00 install with 6 months of Showtime and any other package for $2.00. I called back again and got a different team member and he said they had a new promotion for existing/returning customers for the DirectTivo and another standard receiver for $99.00 with FREE install and the programming above!! Needless to say, I am back with Directv. I love the Tivo functions but a hate how slow the program guide compared to the guide I had in my Dish PVR 501. Definately needs a software upgrade to speed it up.....otherwise I love my new Direct Tivo. Good luck!


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

Figured I would update my thread with my favorable outcome. I placed a call to the retention department and asked the why it's cheaper for me to cancel DTV, pay the early termination fee and get a DN dvr. So the end of search came when I was offered the Tivo unit for $99 with free shipping and installation. So I will now join the ranks of DTV Tivo service.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

gator2 said:


> I just returned to Directv!! I was one of the original Directv customers but switched to Dish Network 2 years ago. I called Directv last week and asked for the 'cancellation team'. Their original offer was for new Hughes Direct Tivo Series 2 and a standard receiver for my girls bedroom for $199.00 plus $49.00 install with 6 months of Showtime and any other package for $2.00. I called back again and got a different team member and he said they had a new promotion for existing/returning customers for the DirectTivo and another standard receiver for $99.00 with FREE install and the programming above!! Needless to say, I am back with Directv. I love the Tivo functions but a hate how slow the program guide compared to the guide I had in my Dish PVR 501. Definately needs a software upgrade to speed it up.....otherwise I love my new Direct Tivo. Good luck!


Congrats on rejoining Directv ))))))

Feeling the joy since 12-14-02 
Cue the Music


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

It's much better over here


----------

